# whats the chances?



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

if you have a breeding pair of RBPs but dont have another tank to remove the eggs to what are the chances of them surviving in the normal tank they were laid in?

i have two external filters and and internal one with a powerhead attachment. i assume i will have to turn off the internal one though to prevent them being sucked up.

lets say there is a 7/10 chance of any surviving if you put them in a different tank..... what would the chances of the surviving in the original tank be? 3/10 maybe?

sorry if this sounds like a weird question but im just curious.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Best chances of increasing your survivability rate is to add various hiding places. Add plants, small caves, large decorative rocks, hollow ceramic decorations..... will all work well. As far as a number it all depends on if there is sufficient food for the fry to survive. Most will either get sucked up in the filter, buried in the substrate or eaten by the adult p's. I would say less than 100.



 tweekie said:


> if you have a breeding pair of RBPs but dont have another tank to remove the eggs to what are the chances of them surviving in the normal tank they were laid in?
> 
> i have two external filters and and internal one with a powerhead attachment. i assume i will have to turn off the internal one though to prevent them being sucked up.
> 
> ...


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

cheers mate, just curious like i said but good to know.


----------

